# Iver Johnson won off an online auction



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2011)

I won this today.  I threw in a max bid and closed that window on the computer and opened it up and hour later and BAM! I won it.  Now I have to worry about shipping.  I called a lady who delivered my motorcycle and she said they are heading that way this week.  So cool, otherwise I'd hace to pay a shop to breal it down, box it and then ship it.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow! Looks like a really nice bike! This is a Mobicycle. I dont think the gooseneck or chain guard are original. It would look good in a pic next to mine. Post pics when you get it!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2011)

The auction house said it was a 87-m.  Crazy connection.  I was thinking it was in the 20's because of the wood rims.  I won't have the bike for about 2 weeks so I've seen what you have seen.  Do you think it was repainted?


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 6, 2011)

Ya I was thinking the tips look too long. Maybe its the light. You will be able to tell when you see it.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 28, 2011)

*More pics of the Iver Johnson*

The wheels are original with Iver Johnson hubs.  The paint is also original.  If I keep it I want to change out the stem, pedals and grips.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 28, 2011)

*More shots*

A few more shots


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 28, 2011)

She's a beauty!! Could be my twin! Whats the serial number? You gonna sell it?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2011)

Robertriley said:


> The wheels are original with Iver Johnson hubs.  The paint is also original.  If I keep it I want to change out the stem, pedals and grips.




Wuddayamean...if I keep It? You don't buy bikes to flip do ya???


----------



## vincev (Nov 28, 2011)

I sense a flip coming.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you wanna sell your red Flyer? PM me if you do.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 30, 2011)

*I Flip 'em For Less!*

I'm good at buying high and selling low lately........


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 30, 2011)

Pardon the vulturish question, but if you would let that saddle go, I would be ALL over it.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 1, 2011)

And you can add another vulture circling on any and all pieces of that nice carcass.
Dean


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't think I'll part it out as of yet.  The seat is a serious looker!  The wheels roll great and the tires hold air pretty good.  I have another black tire that matches the rear tire too.  Thanks for the offers.  I seen to have frame and forks from parting out bikes hanging in the garage.  It makes me feel bad.  They almost haunt me.  lol


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 27, 2012)

*Iver for sale?*



schwinndoggy said:


> She's a beauty!! Could be my twin! Whats the serial number? You gonna sell it?




I had a $700 offer on it this week without the seat but with a good troxel?  I got it at a good price and he was a first time buyer so I said I'd go $650 on it.   What do you think?  I'm still thinking of keeping it because the wheelset is so clean and the tries hold air!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 27, 2012)

$650 and you get to keep the seat?  If that's $650+ shipping I'd be boxing it up in a heartbeat.


----------

